# Dew Claw Removal



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Has anyone had their babe's dew claws removed while being spayed/neutered?
If so approximately how much did it cost?

Thanks!


----------



## PB&J'sMom (Jul 19, 2005)

Just curious...why would you want it removed?


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

my vet did our for free so i gess im no help :wave:


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Beenie didn't have his, and she has gotten it caught on something already. And I'm quite the worrier


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Dew claws are usually removed by the breeder before you even get the dog. Dogs tend to chew them and they can get caught on things and tear, which si VERY painful for the dog.
As to the original post about cost I have no idea as my guy came to me at 5 years with his dew claws still in.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

aww poor baby...why did God have to give puppies dew claws to begin with? He should've created them without it. Now that I think about it I think I will check if my puppy has them or now. Anyways, I hope your baby's dew claws get taken care of. It must really hurt when they get it stuck. Poor babies...


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

This is what I was told...dew claws are used if a animal has to take down prey...they hook that dew claw into the prey...thats pretty much all it is used for. I know my father was joking with my aunt (who owns a great dane/doberman mix) and he was pretending to hit her and the dog took him down with one swipe of his paw and dug that dew claw into the back of my dads leg and left an 8 inch gash :shock: 

I really dont agree with dewclaw removal. I had to assist the vet during two dewclaw removals on litters of puppies and all they do is cut the dewclaw off with a scissor...no anestesia..no numbing...nothing...they just clamp the toe and snip it off. The puppies scream and are pretty stressed after its done. I ended up telling the vet I couldnt help him do it anymore.

Also I would check with a vet. The vet I work for now is totally against dewclaw removal...not just because she thinks its cruel but because it has something to do with their wrists....that the dewclaw helps with support or something....I didnt listen very well when she told us about it so I cannot say for sure what the dewclaw does as far as support for the wrist goes. All I know is that she had a very hard time finding a Lab breeder who did not remove dewclaws. 

My girls have their dewclaws...all I do is keep them trimmed very short and I have never had a problem. I have only seen dewclaw problems in dogs who have very very long dewclaws. 

I would also be careful. I have seen only a couple dewclaw removals during a spay/neuter but I remember all the cases had complecations....usually the vet will not do it because if its not done withing that first week of life then the dewclaw fuses with the bone and it becomes very difficult to remove and risky.

I am not saying you shouldnt do it, I am offering the other side of the argument :wink: It is a surgical procedure and its always good to have as much info as you can get.

LOL almost forgot the question being asked....I have no clue what the vets charge for it...our vet was pretty expensive reguardless so I probably wouldnt use them as an example anyway.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

For a good and simple solution just keep the nail trimmed nice and short and if the dog takes to chewing spray some bitter apple or lemon juice on the dew claw and surrounding area and the little pup will stop because of the icky taste.


----------



## LadybugLuv (Sep 21, 2005)

I heard that dew claws were left over from when dogs used to climb trees. Ladybug has her dew claws. I keep the nails trimmed regularly. She doesn't chew on them and has never had any problems with them so far. If she ever does I will get them removed.


----------

